# Long hair + step in harness = ?????



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been walking Ava on a leash lately.....and it looks like we'll be doing it regularly from now on.

The problem is her hair is getting matts from the harness. Is there a type of harness that's better than others for this problem? And where do you get it?

Ava is going to the groomer for the first time in a few weeks and I will ask her to cut under her arms, any other suggestions?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, all collars and harnesses matt Gigi's hair. Harnesses really do some damage. But for some reason, clothes don't. I know, weird...on most walks Gigi wears her pink harness dress(in my siggy). But now that its getting hotter, we won't. On Saturday, I ordered a silk show lead, that Stacy and Carina, and many other long haired show dogs use when showing. Hopefully it get here today. I heard it doesn't matt as much or at all. 
I really want an ultrasuede harness by Susan Lanci but I wouldn't want to spend $50 on something that will matt her hair. I am really curious if it does or not...
If Ava's not a puller than you should get a harness vest or show lead.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I use the step-in harnesses from UpCoutry (see link below). For some reason, even when Hunter's hair is longer they don't mat whereas the ones that we have bought from elsewhere do. I would send you one to try out but your little Ava makes Hunter looks like a Big Foot!

UpCountry


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you tried the silk ones that Cindy makes Pat? That's the kind Perri has and I don't have problems. I do keep his tummy and armpit hair very short, so hopefully that will help Ava as well.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat, I always make sure I brush Sassy under her arms and on her topline where the harness might have rubbed so that tangles don't turn into mats.

****with Ava's size she doesn't need to be out going walkie girlfriend. She could get plenty of exercise inside the house. Also, something to think about...........if you grow her coat out, she won't be able to drag it up and down the street because it would get damaged and filthy. I know, something else to think about. :chili:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a show lead. 

I believe all dogs should have outdoor time. You can always band up her longer side coat before you go out if it is a problem. Even my show dogs always got walks outside and yard time if it was dry. A good walk every day also does wonders for keeping a dog's mind happy and healthy!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 22 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779603


> Pat, I always make sure I brush Sassy under her arms and on her topline where the harness might have rubbed so that tangles don't turn into mats.
> 
> ****with Ava's size she doesn't need to be out going walkie girlfriend. She could get plenty of exercise inside the house. Also, something to think about...........if you grow her coat out, she won't be able to drag it up and down the street because it would get damaged and filthy. I know, something else to think about. :chili:[/B]


I was going to tie up Gigi's hair or put harness dresses on her when her hair gets to the ground. Can I do that or will it still get filthy? Gigi gets plenty of excercise in the house but she really loves her walks...

EDIT: Nevermind, JMM answered my question!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

we use the no choke harness here's a link 
http://www.sassypup.net/Step-In-Dog-Harnes...-p-1-c-386.html
we really like them


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy has a long coat and it matts horribly when ever she wears her harness. So I have been wondering the same thing. Thanks JMM for the insight.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry for the threadjack, but I just took a look at the no choke harness luvmymacy posted--

I bought a few different ones to be prepared and have options if my puppy doesn't like one. One of which is the Puppia one, like this:

Puppia Harness

Is that a no choke harness too? Will it be ok?


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 22 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779639


> Sorry for the threadjack, but I just took a look at the no choke harness luvmymacy posted--
> 
> I bought a few different ones to be prepared and have options if my puppy doesn't like one. One of which is the Puppia one, like this:
> 
> ...




I bought each one of my fluffs a puppia and didn't work for us it caused the chest and armpits to tangle so I sold all of my puppia harnesses...and bought the no choke or choke free and they work much better for us...good luck


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 22 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779603


> Pat, I always make sure I brush Sassy under her arms and on her topline where the harness might have rubbed so that tangles don't turn into mats.
> 
> ****with Ava's size she doesn't need to be out going walkie girlfriend. She could get plenty of exercise inside the house. Also, something to think about...........if you grow her coat out, she won't be able to drag it up and down the street because it would get damaged and filthy. I know, something else to think about. :chili:[/B]


I tried keeping little Miss Ava home and I took the other three for their walk. Stan said she yelled and cried and carried on the whole time we were gone. :bysmilie: If you want to see a circus, you should see me walking four dogs down the street on leashes :smrofl: :smhelp: - it's not a pretty sight. 

We'll get that part figured out eventually, but for now I need to keep her from matting under her arms.

And tomorrow she'll be in a parade and "tethered" to her chair, LOL. ...... :bysmilie: ...more knots!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, don't exclude Miss Ava, I'm sure she'd love to make your circus bigger!!!  Roxy says just cause we're small, doesn't mean we can't romp with the big dogs!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pat, you can trim that hair under the arms. It won't effect the look of her long coat. It WILL
save you stress of brushing out mats. Under the "arms" is the worst place to get to with a
brush or comb.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779683


> Pat, you can trim that hair under the arms. It won't effect the look of her long coat. It WILL
> save you stress of brushing out mats. Under the "arms" is the worst place to get to with a
> brush or comb.[/B]



I just love this picture of Cosey....I too will cut the armpit hair you can't tell it at all


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 22 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779658


> I tried keeping little Miss Ava home and I took the other three for their walk. Stan said she yelled and cried and carried on the whole time we were gone. :bysmilie: If you want to see a circus, you should see me walking four dogs down the street on leashes :smrofl: :smhelp: - it's not a pretty sight.
> 
> We'll get that part figured out eventually, but for now I need to keep her from matting under her arms.
> 
> And tomorrow she'll be in a parade and "tethered" to her chair, LOL. ...... :bysmilie: ...more knots![/B]



Pat when i walk my four i have a coupler that i use for the 3 malts that way i only have one leash to use for them and one leash for Chelsea (Cocker). I had asked Angelyn (thinkpink) to make it for me and it works great for our walks. I think Angelyn has some silk step in harnesses on her site if not i'm sure she would make one for Ava if you ask her.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

All harness mat... from my experience. The only collar doesn't mat Harry's hair is the rolled leather collar. I got it at Petsmart. That's the only one we use now. 

It looks like: http://www.schaafleatherwork.com/pages/dog/collar2.html (I didn't buy from this site though).


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackie:

If you were walking them for like a 2 mile walk would you still use the show lead? Do you worry about them getting out of it? Mox has gotten better at not pulling, but when he see's another dog he will start to pull. We're working on that though. I'm trying to wean him off of the GL, and maybe use an easywalk harness..but I worry about the matts too. I'd be curious about the showlead...ajust a little concerned he could get loose.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't use a rolled or flat collar on a maltese for outside walks because of their soft tracheas. 
I only use a flat collar for obedience class and rally, when he's not pulling.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I will never use a show lead again. I was in midtown during lunch hour and had show lead on Casanova as I was not intending to walk him that day. We were in the D&D building and he was taking a potty break outside. Well it was the most unfortunate confluence of events as the wind blew my shopping bag off my shoulder, so I had only my left hand on his lead (usually I hold with one and guide with the other) and turned back to grab the shopping bag with my right hand. At the same time, an apricot poodle appears out of nowhere and Casanova lunged and jumped so hard the lead fell from my hand, got free and ran down 58th St while I screamed his name. He was so fast the man behind me who tried to grab him couldn't stop him. Fortunately he screeched to a stop halfway down the block in front of the poodle and barked up a storm at him and his owner and that's how I finally got him back. The show leads are just not sturdy enough to be safe for walking outside in NYC in my opinion. If I had the Easy Walk or GL on him, that would not have happened. So I give show leads a big :thmbdn:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 10 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788337


> I will never use a show lead again. I was in midtown during lunch hour and had show lead on Casanova as I was not intending to walk him that day. We were in the D&D building and he was taking a potty break outside. Well it was the most unfortunate confluence of events as the wind blew my shopping bag off my shoulder, so I had only my left hand on his lead (usually I hold with one and guide with the other) and turned back to grab the shopping bag with my right hand. At the same time, an apricot poodle appears out of nowhere and Casanova lunged and jumped so hard the lead fell from my hand, got free and ran down 58th St while I screamed his name. He was so fast the man behind me who tried to grab him couldn't stop him. Fortunately he screeched to a stop halfway down the block in front of the poodle and barked up a storm at him and his owner and that's how I finally got him back. The show leads are just not sturdy enough to be safe for walking outside in NYC in my opinion. If I had the Easy Walk or GL on him, that would not have happened. So I give show leads a big :thmbdn:[/B]


Oh NO!!! I can feel your stress just sitting here :new_shocked: 

Thank god he's alright! .....and I'm picturing in my mind, what if someone was trying to help and stepped o the lead......CHOKE! :w00t: - but then I always picture the worst scenario :blush:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 10 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788354


> Thank god he's alright! .....and I'm picturing in my mind, what if someone was trying to help and stepped o the lead......CHOKE! :w00t: - but then I always picture the worst scenario :blush:[/B]


I probably shouldn't use the collar ever, but like Ava, we have the worst matting problems with the Easy Walk harness too...Casanova has a way of getting into so much trouble all the time when he's not in my lap...He also headed straight into Meri's pool last weekend within 30 seconds of being let out in the backyard. Dex was just looking at him like why would you do that? :smstarz:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 10 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788359


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 10 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788354





> Thank god he's alright! .....and I'm picturing in my mind, what if someone was trying to help and stepped o the lead......CHOKE! :w00t: - but then I always picture the worst scenario :blush:[/B]


I probably shouldn't use the collar ever, but like Ava, we have the worst matting problems with the Easy Walk harness too...Casanova has a way of getting into so much trouble all the time when he's not in my lap...He also headed straight into Meri's pool last weekend within 30 seconds of being let out in the backyard. Dex was just looking at him like why would you do that? :smstarz: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL :HistericalSmiley: Now I know they're related! Ava just cruises around looking for something to get into!! :w00t:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank goodness Cassanova is okay! 

But show leads are still an option for me at least. In some circumstances in the past, I've walked with Gigi off leash before(yes, I know, it was very unsafe) and she doesn't ever try to get farther away from me than 2 feet(yes, I counted) even if we're at doggie meetups. She only walks right beside me on my left side. She doesn't like dogs or people to bother her. If something scares her, she begs to get pick-up. LOL


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 22 2009, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779597


> Have you tried the silk ones that Cindy makes Pat? That's the kind Perri has and I don't have problems. I do keep his tummy and armpit hair very short, so hopefully that will help Ava as well.[/B]



I use these as well and have been very happy with them & with Cindy.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jun 10 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788550


> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 22 2009, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779597





> Have you tried the silk ones that Cindy makes Pat? That's the kind Perri has and I don't have problems. I do keep his tummy and armpit hair very short, so hopefully that will help Ava as well.[/B]



I use these as well and have been very happy with them & with Cindy.
[/B][/QUOTE]


is there a link for these? has anyone tried these- 
http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Product-Types...h-4ft_1762.aspx


----------



## muffie1 (Sep 25, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 22 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779597


> Have you tried the silk ones that Cindy makes Pat? That's the kind Perri has and I don't have problems. I do keep his tummy and armpit hair very short, so hopefully that will help Ava as well.[/B]


I am new to this site, is it possible to purchase the silk harness that you mentioned? I am not sure who Cindy is or if she makes these to sell, but sounds like a wonderful idea. I have two Maltese who also mat terribly from the use of a harness. I welcome any feed back on this subject.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Muffie1 @ Jul 13 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804616


> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 22 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779597





> Have you tried the silk ones that Cindy makes Pat? That's the kind Perri has and I don't have problems. I do keep his tummy and armpit hair very short, so hopefully that will help Ava as well.[/B]


I am new to this site, is it possible to purchase the silk harness that you mentioned? I am not sure who Cindy is or if she makes these to sell, but sounds like a wonderful idea. I have two Maltese who also mat terribly from the use of a harness. I welcome any feed back on this subject.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here's Cindy's website: http://www.foxypups.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=490
And :Welcome 1:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Everything matted Lola. What works best are the wrap style vest harness with velcro closures around the neck and tummy.


----------

